# found spalted sycamore ? need help



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

need help on this one was just at the town hardware store and the old guy that owns it told me about some wood he has we went in the basement and he gave me these ask if i was interested in selling for him or a swap for some ambrosia. he said its sycamore but i coulndnt take my eyes off what i think is spalting ? i did notice a few what looks like ambrosia beetle holes in it cut and air dried for three years its been planed too , looks like 53/4 x6 x 31/2 thick is it worth it ?is it sellable ? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2012)

It is pretty- I bet some of the turners would like it-I know nothing about sycamore.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> It is pretty- I bet some of the turners would like it-I know nothing about sycamore.



me neither lol dont want to jump on this till i know


----------



## Mike1950 (May 12, 2012)

Dave, How solid is it. Someone that knows more about will chime in soon. If it is solid I might be interested in a little .


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Dave, How solid is it. Someone that knows more about will chime in soon. If it is sold I might be interested in a little .



solid as a rock the short one has slight punky bit on one side thats telling me it laid on the ground for a while i quess . he said he got it from a amish mill years ago they didnt want it


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

I think it's beautiful! I've seen spalted and ambrosia stain sycamore before, and it's lovely stuff! If I read your thread correctly, he's got 16/4 boards 10" wide... Those would be great for turning blanks! I don't know what he's asking for them, but it sounds like you've got more ambrosia maple than you could ever hope to use... Why not diversify the wood stash a bit?

I think it's quite sellable, but as always, it comes down to your market and price... I'd potentially be interested in a chunk or two of the larger stuff, and I'd bet you've got the makings for some killer pepper mills in those smaller boards!


----------



## arkie (May 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> need help on this one was just at the town hardware store and the old guy that owns it told me about some wood he has we went in the basement ant he gave me these ask if i was interested in selling for him or a swap . he said its sycamore but i coulndnt take my eyes off what i think is spalting ? i did notice a few what looks like ambrosia beetle holes in it he has over a thousand board ft cu and air dried for three years its been planed too , looks like 53/4 by 3 + he says he has 10 x 4 8 to 10 footers . stacked beleive it or not in a qunsit hut across the street from me. is it worth it ?is it sellable ? :dunno::dunno::dunno:



I can't tell if it is sycamore or not from the picture. Look for the large medullary rays on a crosscut face. The flecks on sycamore resemble lacewood or leopard wood, though they vary greatly from tree to tree.

Sycamore spalts readily, and often in characteristic purple streaks. It is not overly hard to start with and gets punky pretty quickly during the spalt process. Turners will like this if it solid enough to turn "as is". Peppermills come to mind if it is 3" thick.

If it is a little on the soft side, you may be able to sell to pen turners, but you may have to cut and stabilize it first.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I think it's beautiful! I've seen spalted and ambrosia stain sycamore before, and it's lovely stuff! If I read your thread correctly, he's got 16/4 boards 10" wide... Those would be great for turning blanks! I don't know what he's asking for them, but it sounds like you've got more ambrosia maple than you could ever hope to use... Why not diversify the wood stash a bit?
> 
> I think it's quite sellable, but as always, it comes down to your market and price... I'd potentially be interested in a chunk or two of the larger stuff, and I'd bet you've got the makings for some killer pepper mills in those smaller boards!



thanks i was up there looking for boxes to pack up my trades and just started bs with him . he let me walk off with these im going back up there in a little while and give him some rounds of my maple . im going to try and work some magic here and get me a boat load just want to make sure of what exactly this is and if its worth the barter if i do ill be parting with some to you fine gentlemen


----------



## txpaulie (May 12, 2012)

Ditto what David said...

I'd certainly like to get some of it, but have more wood than I'll likely use in 5 years, and would have to be really happy with the price.

It is certainly beautiful stuff, and if solid, will have takers!

Tell 'im you know some folks interested, and find out how dear it is...

p


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's beautiful! I've seen spalted and ambrosia stain sycamore before, and it's lovely stuff! If I read your thread correctly, he's got 16/4 boards 10" wide... Those would be great for turning blanks! I don't know what he's asking for them, but it sounds like you've got more ambrosia maple than you could ever hope to use... Why not diversify the wood stash a bit?
> ...



im not sure what the biggest hes got i could have sworn he said 10 wide x 4 thick x10 feet long ill have to get in that big ol quansit hut across the street he told me he will show me


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2012)

Makes me wonder what else he's got in storage!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Ditto what David said...
> 
> I'd certainly like to get some of it, but have more wood than I'll likely use in 5 years, and would have to be really happy with the price.
> 
> ...



will do the price will be good for me wood for wood :lolol: im off to barter wish me luck


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Makes me wonder what else he's got in storage!



oh i got eyes :lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > need help on this one was just at the town hardware store and the old guy that owns it told me about some wood he has we went in the basement and he gave me these ask if i was interested in selling for him or a swap for some ambrosia. he said its sycamore but i coulndnt take my eyes off what i think is spalting ? i did notice a few what looks like ambrosia beetle holes in it he has over a thousand board ft cut and air dried for three years its been planed too , looks like 53/4 by 3 + he says he has 10 x 4 8 to 10 footers . stacked beleive it or not in a qunsit hut across the street from me. is it worth it ?is it sellable ? :dunno::dunno::dunno:
> ...



ok i got these two and he said i can sell plus im getting my hands on the rest hmmmm  still not sure if its sycamore but what ever it is im going to get it its purty, dont quite know what its worth but ill cut these down to flat rate box size , any advice on this guys. boy you guys created a monster here gee i hope i dont start pileing this stuff up and hideing under it :lolol:


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2012)

Yes it's sycamore and if it's solid it's worth good money. Syc spalts easy but also gets punky easily if you aren't cautious. Hackberry spalts easier but ruins faster too. 

That's beautiful wood Dave and not common. I haven't spalted any in several years but used to fetch a premium for it when I did. I think I even sold some to John (sonshinecalls) about 4 years ago didn't I John? 


That darker spot is probably a *little* soft but not bad if it is. 
Nice find Dave.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Yes it's sycamore and if it's solid it's worth good money. Syc spalts easy but also gets punky easily if you aren't cautious. Hackberry spalts easier but ruins faster too.
> 
> That's beautiful wood Dave and not common. I haven't spalted any in several years but used to fetch a premium for it when I did. I think I even sold some to John (sonshinecalls) about 4 years ago didn't I John?
> 
> ...



thats great news kevin just stumbled on this one i was just buying a couple nuts and bolts for my mower and ask what kind of sealer they had and bingo WOOD.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Yes it's sycamore and if it's solid it's worth good money. Syc spalts easy but also gets punky easily if you aren't cautious. Hackberry spalts easier but ruins faster too.
> 
> That's beautiful wood Dave and not common. I haven't spalted any in several years but used to fetch a premium for it when I did. I think I even sold some to John (sonshinecalls) about 4 years ago didn't I John?
> 
> ...



yea that peice has a little soft edge on it. i was thinking 12 inch peices for sale . ill get in that hut this weekend to see the motherload i hope:lolol:


----------

